Ask HN: What are the best JavaScript libraries for data visualization - m1117
======
mgalka
No other js plugin can touch d3. If you have the time to figure it out, it is
heads above anything else.

The only exceptions are webgl plugins, of which I think three.js is the best,
and leaflet for making maps.

Having worked with nearly all the well known plugins out there, I see very few
reasons for using any except those three.

------
jessstark
[http://d3js.org](http://d3js.org)
[http://www.anychart.com](http://www.anychart.com)
[http://www.highcharts.com](http://www.highcharts.com)

------
calebsurfs
I really like dygraphs (fast) and dimple (charting layer over d3). Both on
github.

